# DIY Shed



## fishinfool

I have been wanting a backyard shed to store my lawn equipment in, we looked at several of the prefab ones, but the cheapest we found for what we wanted was $1000. we needed something about 7-8' square, with a max height of 6ft. We wanted to keep it below the fence line. I have a bit of experience framing and building things so said to heck with it and decided to build one my self. priced all the material and was looking just under $500 for everything. as of now we are just over $400 and have everything i need. I think! We picked up most of the studs and siding to get started. Figured we would build over a few weekends and evenings. My wife is helping sort of. 
We started out framing up a floor and set up on blocks and leveled. We had two existing 4x4 fence post from were the fence used to be and hung the front of the floor on those. I have built 3 of the walls so far and sided two of them in the driveway. my plan is to build all 4 and then carry them back to back yard. so here is what i got so far. you can see all my supplies stacked up. Ill post a few more pics as i go along

1st pre painted most of the siding before it goes on the walls. 2 of the walls i wont be able to get to once they go up.
2nd framing out side wall, hard to tell there is a 10degree rise from one side to the other. the short side is about 4ft tall.
3rd side wall all framed out and sided. (its sitting on its side here due to the over hang on the siding along the bottom)
4th back wall framed and sided sitting behind the other framed up side wall
Mike


----------



## wish2fish

I have been wanting to do that myself. Make sure you post the final product.

What sort of base are you going to use? I bought some of those concrete blocks that you can either use 4x4 posts or 2X4 horizontally. Not really sure how to do it since I don't have the framing experience.


----------



## Pasadena1944

I would use treated wood for the floor joist.... that's what I used on my barn shaped shed I built in 1990 and it is still in good shape...But on the painted trim I used regular wood and had to replace it last year even tho it was kept painted all of those years... I replaced it with treated wood this time...

I was looking at your cost and it reminded me that my 8 x 10 barn shaped cost me $250.00 and that was painted.....and my wife told me that I had built a $250.00 shed to store $10.00 worth of my junk....and she was correct...LOL... I just wanted to see if I could build a barn shaped shed...LOL


----------



## ELMO4635

Do you plan on building a slab of some sort, or just putting this on the ground? Been thinking of doing the same thing, but not sure what kind of slab/flooring would be best...


----------



## fishinfool

my floor diminsions were just short of 8ft x8ft. i used treated 2x4 and 1/2" treated plywood. I had two old fence post(4x4) that were in the approximate location i wanted to put the shed so i used them to support the front and just leveled my front edge on them. for the back supports i dug out the grass and a little dirt to get a level setting for i think 4x8" concrete slab brick type things. I leved them out and got it as square as possible. the side next to the house is almost on the ground and the opposite side is about 4in off the ground. Last week i got all four walls erected, the rafters in place, and roofed. i still need to finish the trim out and build the door. unfortunatly i got sent offshore to work for the next few weeks, so it might be a while before i get to update this. 

as far as framing experience i dont have much. i used to help my uncle as a kid when he built houses and ive built a few out houses for the deer lease. i read a lot on line to make sure i knew what i was doing. and found a few sets of plans i thought would give me the help i needed for what i didnt know.

its not that hard if you want to do it yourself. just a little trial and error. only bad part is you know whats goofed up if anything.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Kind of late now, but...*

I think I would have stayed off the fence or whatever, at least far enough to get a weedeater down behind it, or so I could spray herbacide.

Later
R3F


----------



## ELMO4635

post up some completed pictures... would like to see the finished product!


----------



## fishinfool

im far enough off the fence on the side to get the weedeater in and clean up, and there is enough space across the back to spray roundup if i need to. i was kind of hoping the grass would die, but we shall see what happens. I might put down a layer of gravel and try and get rid of the grass all together in that spot. 

Pictures will come when i can get off this boat and get home to work on it. Thanks.


----------



## fishinfool

*finished*

i know its been a few months, but i just now got around to finishing up the paint. its been done for a couple of months now. it turned out nice, but i know everything thats wrong with it. oh well, will get it all right next time. i plan to add a few hooks on the side walls for the weedeater and a shelf on the oposite side for whatever the wife wants to through in for her planting and gardening stuff. here are a few pics of it finished up.

MIKE


----------



## Procrastinator

Looks like you did one heck of a nice job to me! :cheers:


----------



## Pasadena1944

That's a nice looking shed...Good work...


----------



## callsignsleepy

wanna build one for me?! lol nice work!


----------



## Charlie2

*Shed*

You did a good job! I may have to make me one. C2


----------



## Lancer00

that looks good, I'm planning on doing the same thing myself, trying to keep it under the fence line. What is the height on the front and back?


----------



## westjt

What was your final cost ? Looks great!


----------



## SlowRollin'

Yep, need more info. You did a great job.

I especially like the height. Came out really nice.


----------

